# meat dropped temp while cooking



## Motorboat40 (May 1, 2020)

So this has happened to me more than once I figured i ask on here to see if someone can explain it. Recently I was smoking 3 skinless boneless chicken breast at 325 degrees i planned on it taking about 45 minutes to 1 hour, I checked the internal temperature about 25 minutes before dinner time and all 3 breast where within a few degrees of each other all about 155 deg internal temp. So since it was very close to 165 being done and I had 25ims left to cook I dropped the pit temp to 250 and checked them again 10ins later and the internal temp on all 3 had dropped to 145 degrees?!!? My thermometer is spot on and I checked all 3 breast in different places with the same results. Anyone else had this happen or know why it happened? Not the 1st time this has happened to me. Does make since that just because I lower the Iut temp that the meat losses temp if it stays in there the whole time.


----------



## dr k (May 1, 2020)

You may have created a stall with the chicken pushing juices to the surface at 350 then at 250 the evaporative cooling of the juices at that temp couldn't hold that 155 IT and cooled your food. When surface is drier the IT would rise at 250. Cooking a big hunk of meat low at 225 will create a stall and even drop the temp from when it started say 160 IT and drop to 155 till heat wins the battle over evaporative cooling. If I do breast meat only on or off the bone the meat needs to hold 150 for 5 min or 155 for 1 min to have the same patuerization as 165 instanly. Since white meat is more delicate has less connective tissue and myoglobin and no joints to cook the pink out I  pull the breasts off sooner than dark meat with joints. Very juicy, not pink or stringy and safe.


----------



## old sarge (May 1, 2020)

I agree with dr k.


----------

